# Pushkin's platelets slip again



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aaaarrrrggghhhhh!

Just when we thought we were getting on top of his Immune Mediated Thrombocytopenia and reducing his prednisolone, his platelet count has slipped back down to 137k, so well under "normal", after just one month on a reduced dose.

So now we have not only had to increase the prednisolone again, but also added in cyclosporine in the hopes that when the pred gets reduced again the other stuff will help keep him stable.

We're really upset about having to increase the pred again as we'd noticed he had started playing again and generally having a bit more verve, but I guess that will tail back down into lethargy again. Also his fur loss is increasing so we're going to end up with a rudie-nudie poodle soon!

It's so frustrating!!!

The vet is possibly as upset as we are, but she is concerned that he needs to reduce off his high dose of prednisolone in the near future, hence the cyclosporine. 

6 months and we are still going one step forward, one step back. Mutter, mutter, curse, curse... *sigh*...

Any healing vibes much appreciated


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Aww...... sorry to hear this ......... poor baby (and poor you too) 

Hope it improves soon :hug:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

ray2::hug:candles burning in my mind for pushkin. it's hard to watch a beloved pet suffer. he is so lucky he ended up being taken in by you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry, what a downer when he was doing so well.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Awwww... hugs to Pushkin.  

Do ya think some Pigeon Pie would cheer him up?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lousy, stinking, heartbreaking setback! Sending the strongest transatlantic vibes for things to improve. Hope you and Pushkin get through what you must with the least difficulty. Do have an extended cocktail hour this evening, you sure deserve it.:hug:


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Hugs and Healing Vibes sent!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh how frustrating it must be for you. Pushkin is in good hands with you, how lucky can a poodle be. Sending poodle hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm taking Reiki class I on Sunday. I will send Pushkin loads of energy ! Right now I'm sending hugs and the best of vibrations....I am so sorry he has to suffer and you have to endure! BUT, thank goodness he has you to help him!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Sending love and prayers for Pushkin and you! So thankful he has you!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh no! I am so very sorry ! I have been hoping that the worst was over for your family and poor little Pushkin. You are all in my thoughts and I will be praying for your precious little man.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Aww, poor Pushkin. Sorry to hear about his count being down. Hugs for all of you.

Rick


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am so sorry! I took Misha to a new vet the other day and he mentioned testing Misha for this, as when she was spayed she was quite a bleeder according to the vet. I just attributed it to her liver, but he said we may want to check just to be sure. Has me scared to death, I don't know what we would do, her liver couldn't handle the prednisone. Anyways, Pushkin will be in my thoughts and we will be sending our best vibes that the number improve quickly and stay that way!

You hang in there!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy healing vibes coming from us, too!!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Poor guy. He is in my thoughts. Get those platelets back up Pushkin!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Noel seems to be doing the same yoyo with her numbers. I know the frustration, scare, and disappointment. We have really sick dogs and it seems we have no other alternative that to use these God awful medications - I am hoping with Noel that we can maintain her on the lowest dosage of Azathioprine possible...but I suspect like Pushkin there will be that off and on again with pred. I hate it too...Noel just dropped over the past 4 weeks too..and back on pred. 

I know this is of little comfort but it sure is nice to have someone who is floating on this boat with me. Lets just keep loving our babies.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Sending healing vibes to Pushkin!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH NOOOOOOO!!!!!! Not what I wanted to read for poor Pushkin!!! Hopes and prayers are on their way!!!!! And 'Hugs' for both of you and yours!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry to hear you have had another set back. I hope the new cocktail will provide the magic combination you need.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So upset to read this. I know just how scary this is. While his count has dropped that is still a respectable number. Your vet sounds very on top of things. This can be managed. My friend has a Skipperkee that has a severe case and he is ten. I am sure your vet will find a cocktail that will work for Pushkin. Feelingdoc, I know what you mean. Not a lot of people familiar with this. I hope Noel's numbers stabilize at a high count.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no, poor Pushkin! And you, with the stress and worry for him!

I hope things stabilize with this round and he can come off the prednisone soon. Tika and I are sending healing thoughts for Pushkin!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been thinking how very fortunate Pushkin is to have come to you when he did - I cannot believe his previous owner would have noticed anything was wrong until it was too late. Hoping this is just a temporary hiccup, and quickly overcome.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> I have been thinking how very fortunate Pushkin is to have come to you when he did - I cannot believe his previous owner would have noticed anything was wrong until it was too late. Hoping this is just a temporary hiccup, and quickly overcome.



I am sorry, you must be so frustrated. Unfortunately medicine is far from an exact science, but it sounds like you have a great vet who will keep working on this until you find just the right balance for him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks all, it's your support that is really helping me deal with this.

Have to say our vet has been brilliant - she's done lots of research and is working closely with the vet training hospital specialists in the UK. There is also another older dog with it who she is managing too, and has managed to get stabilised, so I have a lot of faith in her.

He's had 2 days on the new meds so far but has now developed slightly bloody stools so we've added in a probiotic with kaolin (Pro-Kolin) to see if that helps. It's not severe and maybe just irritated guts, fingers crossed. I spend more time examining poo than any person should have to!!!

We've also got landscapers in working in the back garden, so the accessible stones have also increased - he eats them if he can - so he's only allowed out for loo breaks and only on a lead. We thought about a muzzle but he's soooooo head-shy, hates anything near his face, so we were worried that it would distress him even more - so lead only until I can get the garden de-stoned again!

Have heard his previous owner has or is leaving the Island and going back to Latvia, presumably with child and new dog - I must admit it is quite a relief in some ways that we won't have to see them again.

*@N2Mischief* - I really hope Misha doesn't have this. Am sending lots of prayers that she comes clear.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This is so unfair. I am so sorry that you and M. are having such a hard time. Sending you lots of positive energy and a hug.


----------

